# Schaltanlagen/Schaltgeräte nach China



## olitheis (9 August 2011)

Hallo,
wir werden wohl bald ein Projekt beginnen, das in die VR China geht.
Eine relativ große Anlage mit einigen Metern Schaltschrank.
Ich wollte nur mal nachhören, wie eure Erfahrungen hier sind.

Nach welchen Anforderungen müssen die Schranke gebaut werden,
welche Bauteile u. Schaltgeräte müssen bzw, können eingesetzt 
werden?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Proxy (9 August 2011)

Hi,

wie immer benutz große Firmen für die Produkte z.B. Siemens da die Weltweit zertifiziert sind.

CCC ist in China das was in der USA UL Vorschrift ist


----------



## Dumbledore (10 August 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> CCC ist in China das was in der USA UL Vorschrift ist


das wäre ja schrecklich ... nein, CCC ist eine von China vorgeschriebene Zertifizierung für bestimmte genau beschriebene Warengruppen. Schaltanlagen gehören meines Wissens nicht dazu ... und man sollte immer versuchen, dieser Zertifizierung auszuweichen. Sie kann z.B. bei der Lieferung von Ersatzteilen greifen, wobei dann der Hersteller gefragt ist - als Zwischenhändler wird man sich das nicht antun (wollen).

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Proxy (10 August 2011)

Wäre mir da nicht so sicher. China ist zwar China aber die Zertifikate sind trotzdem pflicht.

Hier für Motoren aus der Siemensanleitung


> Export von Niederspannungsmotoren nach China
> CCC – China Compulsory Certification – Kurzangabe D01
> „Small-Power-Motors“, die nach China exportiert werden, sind
> zertifizierungspflichtig bis zu einer Bemessungsleistung:
> ...



Oder was ich noch gefunden hab.


> CCC-Genehmigung für China
> A003617
> Für den Vertrieb in China ist seit 1. August 2003 für
> alle Produkte eine CCC-Approbation erforderlich.



Wir bauen nur Geräte ein die solche Zertifikate besitzen. sicher ist sicher den ausbauen und neu bestellen ist immer teuerer

//Edit
Vielleicht was dabei ab ca 160
http://www.heilbronn.ihk.de/ximages/1393075_listederze.pdf


----------



## RalfS (30 August 2011)

Meines wissens gibt es eine Aufstellung, welche Anlagen und CCC fallen - ich glaube, die Anzahl ist eher gering. - Bei Ersatzteillieferungen sieht es schon anders aus. 
D.h., dass die Gesamtmaschine und auch die Komponenten ohne CCC sein können, wenn aber ein Ersatzteil nachgeliefert wird, dieses CCC zertifiziert sein muss.

Wir haben eine Druckanlage nach China geliefert, die nicht nach CCC zertifiziert wurde. Da wir Komponenten nahmhafter Hersteller verwenden, ist die Lieferung von Ersatzteilen (da CCC) keine Problem.

Bei der Auslegung der Anlage haben wir uns an die europäische Maschinenrichtlinie gehalten und auch CE zertifiziert. Ist zu eigenen Absicherung sicher empfehlenswert...

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Verpolt (30 August 2011)

olitheis schrieb:


> Nach welchen Anforderungen müssen die Schranke gebaut werden,



Wenn wir die so bauen würden , wie wir Maschinen von denen bekommen, dann:

Wo immer möglich nur 0,5mm². Farbe egal
Alles über eine Sicherung. Warnhinweise auf suaheli-deutsch
PE-Verbindungen hübsch locker an der Klemme auflegen.


----------



## Boxy (31 August 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Wenn wir die so bauen würden , wie wir Maschinen von denen bekommen, dann:
> 
> Wo immer möglich nur 0,5mm². Farbe egal
> Alles über eine Sicherung. Warnhinweise auf suaheli-deutsch
> PE-Verbindungen hübsch locker an der Klemme auflegen.



und keine Kabel sondern nur Einzeldraht 0,5mm² blau oder rot verwenden ...


----------



## Lupo (31 August 2011)

Und die Einzeldrähte dann in einem nicht entgrateten Metallrohr verlegen


----------



## Blacky70 (21 September 2011)

Was zu beachten ist, die in China haben öfters mal Probleme mit der Spannungsversorgung. Bin jetzt bei 3 Anlagen die ich drüben habe schon ein paarmal drüber gestolpert. Für die 24VDC ist also eine USV besser.


----------



## olitheis (21 September 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Info(s).

Gruß
Oli


----------

